# Very dizzy 10 weeks pregnant



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm so sorry to be asking another question.

Over the last couple of days I've started to feel quite dizzy.  Initially it seemed to be when I felt tired so I just rested and it eased a bit, but last night it was awful and kept me awake all night, and today it's been all day so far.  I feel a bit dizzy constantly but then every time I move my eyeballs or body the room spins and I get a big wave of dizziness which makes me feel quite faint and my heart starts pounding at the same time.  Nothing today seems to help...resting, drinking, etc.  

Up til now the only other probs I've had have been some spotting (had check & all fine) and hyperemesis (much improved with regular buccastem although am aware I'm probably still not drinking/eating a huge amount or keeping it down for that matter   ).

I have a gp appt for reveiw of my sickness on Thursday, but until then is there anything you can advise to do or try which may help?  Yes, I know I sound such a wimp! 

Please don't take this to be a whinge...just want to check baby & I are ok.

Thanks.  Katie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

A lot of people do get dizziness at this time due to low iron levels or low blood pressure, but yours does sound more than you would normally get due to that, it sounds more like it might be vertigo or something similar.  I would get an urgent appointment tomorrow with your gp, or if you feel you need to see someone earlier, ring the on call one tonight.  

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

